# Audio interface: High pitched noise



## tori1988 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi,

I have noticed that my USB-Interface (Focusrite Scarlett Solo 1st Gen) generates a high pitched sound like a sine wave, actually it generates two. If I turn the gain of the microphone input to the max I can hear it quite clearly. I recorded a few seconds of silence and when I look at an EQ I can see that the sound is exactly at 8oooHz and another one a little bit louder at 16oooHz. It's just a thin vertical line in the EQ. When I use an EQ to reduce 8000Hz and 16000Hz to -12db the sound is gone. 

I've also noticed that the sound is quite loud but when I move the USB cable, which connects the audio interface to the PC, around and bend it in a specific way the noise gets much quieter but is still there. The cable is OK because I've already tried another one and it does the same. I've also tried different USB ports and removing all unnecessary USB devices which didn't help. I'm on the latest version of Windows 10 and I use Cubase 9 Artist. 

Does anyone know what the problem could be? Is my audio interface broken or is this behavior normal because it's a cheap interface?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 19, 2020)

tori1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have noticed that my USB-Interface (Focusrite Scarlett Solo 1st Gen) generates a high pitched sound like a sine wave, actually it generates two. If I turn the gain of the microphone input to the max I can hear it quite clearly. I recorded a few seconds of silence and when I look at an EQ I can see that the sound is exactly at 8oooHz and another one a little bit louder at 16oooHz. It's just a thin vertical line in the EQ. When I use an EQ to reduce 8000Hz and 16000Hz to -12db the sound is gone.
> 
> ...




I have the same interface (not sure if also 1st gen though) and I also have the thing where moving around the USB cable I can find a position of less humming noise. You can try placing the whole device somewhere else to see if you are picking up electromagnetic interference from something. When my guitar cable is close to power adaptors or similar, I can hear lots of noise from those too. 

I was happy to find out about the USB cable trick a couple weeks ago because that made the noise a whole lot less botherssome when recording guitars. I'm not aware of a way to improve it further. But if you find one, please let me know. 

I think I did read about similar interfaces, that there are "sweetspots" on the preamps, where you get a best signal to noise ratio and it is supposedly worth finding those and then boosting the signal to appropriate levels back in your DAW. I have tried finding those, but was not successful. Maybe you'll have more luck.


----------



## tori1988 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I haven't had any time yet to try it but I know that near my interface there are many power cables so maybe that's a problem. I'll reply to this thread as soon as I tried moving my interface away or if I found another solution. 

The funny thing is at work there's a printer on the desk next to me and when it's on I can hear a similar high pitched noise while I'm working on the computer (unfortunately no music work, only accounting stuff). I always have to turn the printer off because that sound drives me crazy.


----------



## tori1988 (Mar 26, 2020)

I played around a bit and this is what I've noticed:

It does not matter where I put the audio interface and which cable I use
The sound isn't there when I'm using Windows, listening to music, watching movies, working in Excel, browsing the internet (even if the microphone input and the volume knob are at max settings)
The sound begins as soon as I start a program like Cubase or Hitfilm (I guess they use the interface in a specific way that causes this 8k and 16k high pitched sound?)
When I close the program the sound goes away again
I tried older drivers but that didn't fix it either

To be honest I have no idea what's wrong. Opening a program shouldn't add a sound?!


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 26, 2020)

Do you have another USB port you can plug it into? I had some issues once with my interface (a USB RME) and going through my USB ports one at a time I was able to find one that didn't generate noise. It was just luck. I guess it is not uncommon.

Another thing I read was that it could be attributed to your converters, or rather the isolation of your converters, in which case I'm not sure if there is anything you can do about it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a Scarlett 18i20 that has an annoying high frequency whine. I never got around to returning it, but I bought another one. The new one doesn't have that whine, so my assumption is that the first unit was faulty. With that said, I wasn't aware of any of these USB cable or port tricks, so maybe that was the issue all along.

With mine, it was only the monitor output (and possibly the headphone output?) that had the whine. The digital audio that was being printed was all fine, which is why it wasn't a big enough deal for me to bother returning it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 26, 2020)

tori1988 said:


> It does not matter where I put the audio interface and which cable I use
> The sound isn't there when I'm using Windows, listening to music, watching movies, working in Excel, browsing the internet (even if the microphone input and the volume knob are at max settings)
> The sound begins as soon as I start a program like Cubase or Hitfilm



First, do you have another computer to test the interface on?

But what you're describing sounds like you hear the noise when one or more audio interface inputs is active, e.g. when you're running Cubase. It may not be all the inputs, since it goes away when the mic is up in other programs. Or maybe phantom power is on by mistake? Who knows.

If it doesn't matter where you place the interface, that means the noise isn't airborne (i.e. it's from internal electronics somewhere in the chain). I think high noise like that is likely to be a funky power supply somewhere in the system, but it could be lots of things - such as a funky USB port, as patrick76 says.

If patrick76 is right, a powered USB hub might solve the problem (by isolating the interface).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 26, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I have a Scarlett 18i20 that has an annoying high frequency whine. I never got around to returning it, but I bought another one. The new one doesn't have that whine, so my assumption is that the first unit was faulty. With that said, I wasn't aware of any of these USB cable or port tricks, so maybe that was the issue all along.
> 
> With mine, it was only the monitor output (and possibly the headphone output?) that had the whine. The digital audio that was being printed was all fine, which is why it wasn't a big enough deal for me to bother returning it.



Ah, well that also narrows it down. They may have had a bad manufacturing run.


----------



## tori1988 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks again for your help.

I tried using different USB ports on my computer - no difference.
I also have a powered USB hub - no difference.
I tried it on my laptop - no difference.

In this case I need to keep phantom power on or the microphone won't work but all other inputs are switched off or turned down. I really think it's a hardware defect or something like that. But I really don't understand why it only makes this sound when I open programs which can edit audio.

I can use the interface this way but it's difficult to record stuff when there's this noise and I can EQ those 2 frequencies later but it always affects the sound a bit and it shouldn't be that way. 


As I'm writing this I made a discovery: It seems to be the microphone or the cable. Only when it is connected that sound starts. But still only when I open Cubase. I can't connect the dots. If the microphone or the cable was broken, wouldn't it make that noise all the time? 

Maybe that was a stupid idea but when I only connect the cable there's no high pitched sound...


----------



## jackdanflan (May 2, 2021)

tori1988 said:


> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> I tried using different USB ports on my computer - no difference.
> I also have a powered USB hub - no difference.
> ...


Very sorry you're dealing with this and that I'm not providing any solutions. I have the same problem and I'm mainly curious how you resolved it or if you've just decided to live with it... We can figure this out together if you haven't already. (⌐■_■)

Let me know. ( ಠ‿<) I know I'm hideous...


----------



## PaulieDC (May 2, 2021)

Do you have a USB cable with ferrite chokes? I won't use anything but, their purpose is to filter RF interference. My PreSonus FaderPort8 wouldn't even update firmware on a printer cable. Once I went to a shielded cable it was all the difference, but a digital shielded USB cable cost me $79. Then someone said "why not just use one with Ferrite Chokes, does the same thing", and they were right. The best out there are actually very inexpensive. If it doesn't work, Amazon has a great return policy. https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Ferrite-U023-006/dp/B003MQ29B2/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=tripp+lite+usb+ferrite&qid=1620022280&sr=8-2 (Here you go).

Every audio interface on the planet should ship with these. If it doesn't help, probably time for a new interface. It never ends.


----------



## jackdanflan (May 3, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Do you have a USB cable with ferrite chokes? I won't use anything but, their purpose is to filter RF interference. My PreSonus FaderPort8 wouldn't even update firmware on a printer cable. Once I went to a shielded cable it was all the difference, but a digital shielded USB cable cost me $79. Then someone said "why not just use one with Ferrite Chokes, does the same thing", and they were right. The best out there are actually very inexpensive. If it doesn't work, Amazon has a great return policy. https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Ferrite-U023-006/dp/B003MQ29B2/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=tripp+lite+usb+ferrite&qid=1620022280&sr=8-2 (Here you go).
> 
> Every audio interface on the planet should ship with these. If it doesn't help, probably time for a new interface. It never ends.


Hi Paulie-- My Scarlett Solo uses a USB-C connection, I'm going to get something similar to what you mentioned. Thanks for the suggestion! Regardless, maybe all USB cables connected to audio devices should have ferrite chokes? Not sure how any of this works, but maybe the interference is coming from other connections (although based on my experience, I doubt it).


----------



## PaulieDC (May 3, 2021)

jackdanflan said:


> Hi Paulie-- My Scarlett Solo uses a USB-C connection, I'm going to get something similar to what you mentioned. Thanks for the suggestion! Regardless, maybe all USB cables connected to audio devices should have ferrite chokes? Not sure how any of this works, but maybe the interference is coming from other connections (although based on my experience, I doubt it).


Glad you found one for USB-C! You can always return it if no improvement, but I hope it works and it's not a faulty interface. I actually purchased three of https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00415AHFS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (these cables) (I know, insane, 80 bucks for a USB cable), but I did sell one for 50 bucks since I only need 2 now, so there's some re-sell value. And while my Babyface Pro FS runs flawlessly on it, the cables with the chokes do as well.

In a nutshell we run AC power and line cables along side of each other and wonder why we have issues. The chokes create an RF interference force field (as does the fully insulated expensive cable I bought), so that's why I keep harping on this subject (in several other posts). It's not snake oil, shielded USB cables are important. Some may run fine without them. My world looks like the spaghetti platter special at Mama Leone's in the Canarsie section of Brooklyn, so they work for me.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 3, 2021)

Ah! Look at the Wikipedia description of how Ferrite Chokes work, this may be your answer!



> A ferrite bead or ferrite choke is a passive electric component that *suppresses high-frequency noise in electronic circuits*. It is a specific type of electronic choke. Ferrite beads employ high-frequency current dissipation in a ferrite ceramic to build high-frequency noise suppression devices.


----------



## jackdanflan (May 3, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Glad you found one for USB-C! You can always return it if no improvement, but I hope it works and it's not a faulty interface. I actually purchased three of https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00415AHFS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (these cables) (I know, insane, 80 bucks for a USB cable), but I did sell one for 50 bucks since I only need 2 now, so there's some re-sell value. And while my Babyface Pro FS runs flawlessly on it, the cables with the chokes do as well.
> 
> In a nutshell we run AC power and line cables along side of each other and wonder why we have issues. The chokes create an RF interference force field (as does the fully insulated expensive cable I bought), so that's why I keep harping on this subject (in several other posts). It's not snake oil, shielded USB cables are important. Some may run fine without them. My world looks like the spaghetti platter special at Mama Leone's in the Canarsie section of Brooklyn, so they work for me.


You're starting to make me wonder if the Giant Spaghetti Monster is real now...


But seriously, thank, you for all your help! I'll let you know what happens.


--It's a "Flying Spaghetti Monster" FYI, my mistake


----------



## sostenuto (May 3, 2021)

Do _*clip-on*_ ferrite core suppressors work as effectively ? Inexpensive, and many USB cables in (2) DAW studio ! Never noticed issue using Firewire _ (2) Focusrite Saffire Pro14 I/F(s).
Will check video cuz seasoned ears not gonna notice 8 - 16 Khz ......


----------



## PaulieDC (May 3, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Do _*clip-on*_ ferrite core suppressors work as effectively ? Inexpensive, and many USB cables in (2) DAW studio ! Never noticed issue using Firewire _ (2) Focusrite Saffire Pro14 I/F(s).
> Will check video cuz seasoned ears not gonna notice 8 - 16 Khz ......


Not sure, good question! Whatever you find out will be interesting... add to our knowledge base on how on earth to make all this stuff work.


----------



## PaulieDC (May 3, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> ... cuz seasoned ears not gonna notice 8 - 16 Khz ......


I'm taking audio/mixing classes at Berklee Online and when we had to evaluate mp3s from each EQ band (31, 63, 125, etc), I played 16KHz and heard NOTHING. I had my wife listen, again nothing. The perils of approaching 60. Had my 38 year old son listen and he heard it. Oh well. Everything sounds fine, I never noticed, but found out after 50 it goes on everyone. I top out at 12KHz, my wife 11KHz. Such is life.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 17, 2021)

so what resolved it in the end?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 18, 2021)

Could have beeen a leaky capacitor somewhere on the circuit board or power supply, as they like to whine the older they get.


----------



## tori1988 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi, I changed the cable, repositioned the computer and audio interface and tried lots of things but couldn't solve the problem. Maybe it was a faulty device. I gave up and bought a new interface, a Steinberg UR22C. Never had any problems since.


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 19, 2021)

yeah sounds like a bad cap problem I have with my fireface uc.


----------

